# Art of Fugue by difficulty



## guy

What would you say a good ranking would be for the different contrapuncti of the Art of Fugue? I would say that Contrapunctus XIV is hardest, because of it's sheer length and complexity. What would be easiest, though? Are they numbered from I-XIV by difficulty? I think I read somewhere that that was the case.


----------



## aszkid

I played the first Contrapunctus as my first piano piece. If it's relatively achievable by a begginer with no prior experience in the piano (let alone the interpretation itself, i may lack substance), it's achievable by someone with more experience. I think i would've enjoyed it more if i had learnt it AFTER some basic contrapunctual works, but eitherway, it was a nice experience.

Then i jumped straight to the fourth... oh god. I was asking for too much, it requires a much wider technique. Having listened to all of the fugues and canons, i wouldn't disagree that the difficulty is QUITE progressive, but it's really dependent on the skill of the player.


----------

